# is raspberry pi 3 supported?



## clawhammer (May 29, 2017)

I only see the image for rpi2. Would this work the the raspberry pi 3? I have the raspberry pi model b. I see a rpi-b sd also.


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2017)

There are RPi3 images available for RaspBSD and you can build your own with crochet.


----------



## balanga (May 29, 2017)

clawhammer said:


> I only see the image for rpi2. Would this work the the raspberry pi 3? I have the raspberry pi model b. I see a rpi-b sd also.



I'm just getting up to speed with FreeBSD on the RPi and find the support very confusing and somewhat disjointed. I managed to get FreeBSD 12.0 booting on my RPi - B using 

http://download.raspbsd.org/FreeBSD-armv6-12.0-RPI-B-312722M.img.gz

More info available here:-

https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/freebsd/how-to-guides/installing-freebsd-for-raspberry-pi/
http://www.raspbsd.org/raspberrypi.html


----------



## clawhammer (May 29, 2017)

thanks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2017)

FreeBSD 12 on a Raspberry Pi and support is being called into question.


----------



## balanga (May 29, 2017)

It's not so much questioning the level of support for FreeBSD on the Raspberry Pi on this forum, more a matter of trying to establish the best place for providing feedback and sharing experiences for interested parties.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2017)

My point is that even FreeBSD support for version 12 is hairy at the moment but you want to put it on the Raspberry Pi on top of that. Not trying to be smart. Just trying to point out this is on a teetering point between crash and stable.


----------



## ralphbsz (May 29, 2017)

You do point out an interesting problem, which I've also alluded to.  FreeBSD 12 on the RPi is "supported" in the sense that (a) it works, and (b) there are people who work on improving it, packaging it, and helping when problems occur.  What is still missing is a centralized single place with all the instructions, downloads, restrictions, FAQs.  The other issue is that discussion and assistance is spread over multiple things (forums, mailing lists), although that is harder to fix, since the issues are a mix of hardware-specific issues, integration of OS on hardware, and OS-specific issues.

But with a few hours of patience, one can untangle all of that and get the RPI to work under FreeBSD.


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2017)

True that -CURRENT has its ups and downs but I am using it with RPi3 out of necessity and it works well. I am not using an up to date -CURRENT but one from January. I have built images for all sorts of platforms from it. No doubt it is a testing version but certain revisions are better than others.
Find a good revision for you and stick with it a while.

Some issues I see. Flaky microSD cards and using too low amperage power supply. A cell charger might work but you really need to get something that puts out at least DC5V-1amp or higher. Many of my problems were using an undersized power source. That was after I started using industrial grade microSD cards. I also think using Windows to flash your images is where many of the image problems arise from. Since I switched to FreeeBSD as my primary desktop every Arm image i have downloaded has worked correctly.

Many of these problems are user induced. You will find that as you become proficient that all the FreeBSD images do indeed work.
Yes documentation is stale and scattered. Nobody said it would be easy.

Just remember that the primary focus of the Pi Foundation is learning.


----------

